# اسطوانه مجمعه للعديد من الكتب و البرامج



## zanitty (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الهادى​ 

معايا النهارده سى دى عمله مهندس جميل شغال فى المدينه المنوره
​



الراجل جمع اهم البرامج و الكتب فى اسطوانه واحده​ 
و كالعاده حسيب الصور تتكلم عن الاسطوانه عشان هتقدر تعبر عن اللى فيها احسن منى انا لو اتكلمت
​ 
دى واجهه الكتب اللى موجوده فى البرنامج




​ 
و دى واجهه البرامج الموجوده
​




كل المطلوب اننا نحمل ال 5 اجزاء المضغوطين اللى هحط لكوا اللينك بتاعهم و بعدين نفك ضغط اى ملف منهم 

بعدها هنلاقى مجلد جديد ظهر لنا نخش جواه و نشغل الملف اللى اسمه autorun و نتعامل بقى لان التعامل مع البرنامج فى منتهى السهوله

لا تنسوا الدعاء لاخيكم ان يفرج الله كربه

لتحميل الملفات من هنا

ملحوظه 
حتى الان تم رفع ملفين فقط و جارى رفع الملفات الباقيه يعنى اللى يخش دلوقتى و ميلاقيش كل الملفات ميقلقش يخش كمان ساعه و لا حاجه هيلاقى الدنيا تمام
*


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (4 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك حبيبى جارى التحميل وفك الله كربك وكرب جميع المسلمين وجزاك الله ثواب الدنيا والآخرة اللهم آمين


----------



## hamadalx (4 ديسمبر 2010)

تغيب ..تغيب ...تغيب ..تغيب ...تغيب ... تغيب...................وتظهر بحاجة تمسح اللى إحنا عملناه خلال فترة غيابك...
ربنا يبارك فيك ... ويفرج عنك كل كرب وكل سوء....جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة


----------



## zaco (4 ديسمبر 2010)

* جارى التحميل *
*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ahmed ezz elarab (4 ديسمبر 2010)

لك كل الشكر يا اخ zanety


----------



## zanitty (4 ديسمبر 2010)

سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> أشكرك حبيبى جارى التحميل وفك الله كربك وكرب جميع المسلمين وجزاك الله ثواب الدنيا والآخرة اللهم آمين





hamadalx قال:


> تغيب ..تغيب ...تغيب ..تغيب ...تغيب ... تغيب...................وتظهر بحاجة تمسح اللى إحنا عملناه خلال فترة غيابك...
> ربنا يبارك فيك ... ويفرج عنك كل كرب وكل سوء....جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة





zaco قال:


> * جارى التحميل *
> *جزاك الله كل خير*​


اشكركم جميعا و ان شاء الله تعجبكم

بلاش مبالغه يا مهندس حماده انت شغلك ما شاء الله منجيش جنبك حاجه


----------



## mohamed mech (5 ديسمبر 2010)

هو اللنك فين يا زانيتى


----------



## hamadalx (5 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> هو اللنك فين يا زانيتى


 
اللنك ...............هنا...بس فى مشاركة مهندس زانيتى


----------



## zanitty (5 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> هو اللنك فين يا زانيتى


http://www.mediafire.com/?9dpgf2v1os6mp

مش عوايدك قل لى مين غير عوايدك
قل لى مين قساك و هون بعدى عنك


----------



## hamadalx (5 ديسمبر 2010)

باقى فى العد التنازلى ....3 لينكات............ يامسهل الحال يارب


----------



## zanitty (5 ديسمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> باقى فى العد التنازلى ....3 لينكات............ يامسهل الحال يارب


و الله النت امبارح طلع عينى عشان يكمل الباقيين 
و الصبح علقت عليهم و سبتهم و نزلت الشغل يعنى مفترض انهم خلصوا


----------



## mohamed mech (5 ديسمبر 2010)

zanitty قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?9dpgf2v1os6mp
> 
> مش عوايدك قل لى مين غير عوايدك
> قل لى مين قساك و هون بعدى عنك


 
قل انتا فين المغارة الجديدة 



hamadalx قال:


> اللنك ...............هنا...بس فى مشاركة مهندس زانيتى


 
لا دنا بعاكسه و بس
قلت اطلع منا جملتين حلويين​


----------



## mohamed mech (5 ديسمبر 2010)

zanitty قال:


> و الله النت امبارح طلع عينى عشان يكمل الباقيين
> و الصبح علقت عليهم و سبتهم و نزلت الشغل يعنى مفترض انهم خلصوا


 
علقت عليهم
فكرتنى لما كنا بنعمل الشاى زمان
علق على الشاى و انا جاى وراك​


----------



## khaledaj1977 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لهذا الانجاز الرائع واتمنى ان يكتمل
ان قد حملت الملفان السابقان وانتظر منك اكمال رفع الملفات الثلاثة اللاحقة

مع التقدير


----------



## khaledaj1977 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

عزيزي تم تحميل الجزء الثالث واتمنى ان احصل على الرابع والخامس
شكرا جزيلا للمتابعة


----------



## khaledaj1977 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي لتحميل الملف الخامس ولكن ارجو ان لا تنسى الرابع حتى نتمكن من فتح الاسطوانة ونرى عملكم الرائع بها


----------



## zanitty (5 ديسمبر 2010)

تم بحمد اللله الانتهاء من رفع جميع الاجزاء
ياللا عاوز اسمع رايكوا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## hamadalx (6 ديسمبر 2010)

zanitty قال:


> تم بحمد اللله الانتهاء من رفع جميع الاجزاء
> ياللا عاوز اسمع رايكوا


 
بدون مجاملة ...... ربنا أهدانا مجموعة من الإخوة المهندسين المحترمين (زى العسل) نسأل الله أن يجزيهم كل خير عنا ...حاجة كدة من الأخر ... خلاصة الخلاصة ...زهرة الزهرة


----------



## zanitty (6 ديسمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> خلاصة الخلاصة ...زهرة الزهرة



افهم من كده اننا _نشخلل الشخاليل ونشرمأ الشواشى_


----------



## mechanical wheel (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة على المشاركة الجميلة دي بس المشكلة ان انا بعد ما حملتهم واجي افتح ملف autorun الاقي مكتوب error ( couldnt find data files)1


----------



## thaeribrahem (6 ديسمبر 2010)

معلم يا أستاذ الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## zanitty (6 ديسمبر 2010)

mechanical wheel قال:


> مشكور يا هندسة على المشاركة الجميلة دي بس المشكلة ان انا بعد ما حملتهم واجي افتح ملف autorun الاقي مكتوب error ( couldnt find data files)1


و الله مش عارف دى مشكله فى الملفات و اللا مشكله عندك 
يا ريت حد من الاخوه اللى حملوا الملفات يقول لنا هل عنده نفس المشكله و اللا الملفات اشتغلت عادى


----------



## hamadalx (6 ديسمبر 2010)

zanitty قال:


> افهم من كده اننا _نشخلل الشخاليل ونشرمأ الشواشى_


 
بالظـــــــــــــــــبط كـــــــدة.....ورد الوردوش...


----------



## محمد صفا (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا جميل


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## الانجينيير (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا بحب لناس دى قوى*

ربنا يكرمكم وباذن الله تلاقوا اللى بتعملوا ده فى ميزان الحسنات كما وعدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان الله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون اخيه ومن فرج على مؤمن كربه فرج الله عنه كربه من كربات يوم القيامه
متشكرييييييييين ياجمل مهندسييييين


----------



## ahmed ezz elarab (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الملفات مش شغالة يا زنيتى الحقنا بسرعة


----------



## zanitty (8 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعه حد نزل المفات و اشتغلت؟


----------



## mohamed mech (8 ديسمبر 2010)

zanitty قال:


> يا جماعه حد نزل المفات و اشتغلت؟


 
مش عاوزها تيجى منى بس هعمل ايه مضطر
مش عارف انزلهم اصلا
do loop
ادوس على اللينك فى الميديا فير و بدل ميجيلى save يرجعنى للصفحة من الاول
ثلاث ايام و انا على الحال ده
اطفى الجهاز و اشغله و برده مفيش فايده
اقول يمكن فى ضغط فى عدد اللى بيحملو و اصحه بالليل احاول مفيش فايده

و من يوميها يا حضرات و انا من اللينك ده للينك ده و مش عارف اعمل ايه
شوفولى حد من المسئولين يحل ليا مشكلتى
(همسه عتاب)


----------



## mohamed mech (10 ديسمبر 2010)

و لله الحمد
ده مش بس الملفات نزلت
ده اشتغلت كمان

بعد فك الضغط و تشغيل ملف autorun
جاءت رسالة وجود خطىء

و الحل
قم بإعادة تسمية الفولدر بإسم 
mech

 و شغل ال autorun
و ان شاء الله هيشتغل البرنامج

و ساعتها هتدعى لزانيتى على احلى الهدايا اللى رجع لنا بيها 
و كل الشكر للاخ محمود سليم معد البرنامج​


----------



## mohamed mech (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اتضح ان المشكلة فى الاقواس اللى فى اسم الفولدر
قد بأعادة تسمية الفولدر بعد فك الضغط
ثم حذف الاقواس من الاسم
Mechanics-1
او
Mechanics
كله شغال

يوجد ملفان لا يعملان
احدهما هو المواصفات السعودية
و يمكن الاطلاع عليها من داخل فولدر AutoPlay ثم Doc
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## mohamed mech (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد تسلم ايدك يا ابو عمو
سبع​


----------



## م.وسيم (10 ديسمبر 2010)

كلمة شكراً قليلة ... لكن ما باليد حيلة ... 

الف الف شكر مهندس zanitty


----------



## Badran Mohammed (10 ديسمبر 2010)

فرج الله كربك ورزقك الجنة 
بورك فيك على الملخص المفيد
مع التقدير


----------



## محب الحرمين (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر للمهندس زانيتي والشكر ايضا للمهندس محمود سليم فهو من اعلام المنطقة المركزية بالمدينة المنورة


----------



## محب الحرمين (10 ديسمبر 2010)

عدلت الاسم وشيلت الاقواس وبرضه مش شغال ياريت الافادة مهندس محمد ميك


----------



## ايمن حمزه (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن هناك مشكلة في الجزء الثاني 
ارجو الرفع مرة أخري


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر يابشمهندس تسلم ايدك بجد الاسطوانه اشتغلت تمام الحمد لله بدون اي مشاكل


----------



## zanitty (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ضايع فى هندسه قال:


> الف شكر يابشمهندس تسلم ايدك بجد الاسطوانه اشتغلت تمام الحمد لله بدون اي مشاكل


طب ما اهو يا اخواننا 
اهو اخونا الضايع الدنيا شغاله معاه زى الفل 
امال ايه بقى ليه بتقولوا مش شغال 
شكلى انا اللى هضيع وسطيكو


----------



## وائل البرعى (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس zanety أنا لسه بحمل البرنامج ولك كل الشكر


----------



## وائل البرعى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس zanetyالحمد لله البرامج اتحملت واشتغلت ما عدا pipe data ولكن لى استفسار صغير وأرجو الافادة ما الفرق بين محتويات جميع الأجزاء لأنى وجدت البرامج الموجودة فى الجزء الأول هى نفسها الموجودة فى باقى الأجزاء . وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kobani81 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك ياعزيزي وجاري التحميل


----------



## ابن العميد (21 ديسمبر 2010)

سلامات يا قمر وحشتنا اخر حاجه  .... تغيب تغيب ولك شوقة


----------



## AHMADBHIT (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك ( اللهم انا نعوذ بل من الهم والحزنونعوز بك من العجز والكسل ونعوذ يك من الجبن والبخل ونعوذ بك من غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال )وعليك بالاستغفار


----------



## heshamamar (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل عام وانتم من الله اقرب وعلي الطاعات أدوم والي الخيرات اسبق – علينا أن نوقن يقيناً صادقاً جازماً أن الله قد أعزنا بالإسلام، وأن من طلب العزة* *في غيره أذله الله*


----------



## heshamamar (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*علينا الاشتغال والاهتمام بالعلم الشرعي، فالعلم قائد والعمل تبع له، ومشكلة* *الإسلام الحقيقية تكمن بين جهل أبنائه وكيد أعدائه، فنشر العلم الشرعي من أجلِّ* *القربات بعد أداء الفرائض، إذ لا يدانيه شيء من العبادات**.*


----------



## جاد الكريم (22 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم فك كربه وزده علما واجعل الجنة داره اللهم آميييين


----------



## جون سينا1 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله فيك على هذه المواضيع الجميله اخوك م/ احمد ضياء عبد الستار 
ان شاء الله نستفاد من المواضيع الحلوه والجميله واذا تريد تراسلني على هذا الايميل 
***************


----------



## جون سينا1 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وباركه الله فيك


----------



## مستريورك (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل*

السلام عليكم 

جزاكم الله خيرا ومنا عليكم بالشفاء العاجل


----------



## shmay (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
اللهم فك كربك .........آمين
اللهم فك كرب كل مكروب ............... آمين


----------



## hamadalx (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ياجماعة الأخ اللى بعت تقييم وبيتريأ .....مفيش مشكلة ..أنا مش زعلان ... بس عيب عليه ...أنا أول ما نزلت البرنامج إشتغل معاايا بدون مشاكل وإنقطعت فترة عن الملتقى ... وعلى كل حال متشكرين جدا على الكلام والإفيهات وإحنا بردة ناس صاحيين وكنت بهزر بس مع مهندس Zanitty مش أكتر....


----------



## zanitty (26 ديسمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> ياجماعة الأخ اللى بعت تقييم وبيتريأ .....مفيش مشكلة ..أنا مش زعلان ... بس عيب عليه ...أنا أول ما نزلت البرنامج إشتغل معاايا بدون مشاكل وإنقطعت فترة عن الملتقى ... وعلى كل حال متشكرين جدا على الكلام والإفيهات وإحنا بردة ناس صاحيين وكنت بهزر بس مع مهندس zanitty مش أكتر....


ولا يهمك يا صديقى
كن كالنخل تقذف بالاحجار فتلقى الينا باجود الثمار
و دع القافله تسير يا جميل


----------



## hamadalx (26 ديسمبر 2010)

zanitty قال:


> ولا يهمك يا صديقى
> كن كالنخل تقذف بالاحجار فتلقى الينا باجود الثمار
> و دع القافله تسير يا جميل


 
ألف شكر ياهندسة ....بس حلو أوى أجود الثمار دى فى مانجا طيب ؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (26 ديسمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> ألف شكر ياهندسة ....بس حلو أوى أجود الثمار دى فى مانجا طيب ؟؟؟


نخله المانجا خلصت 
فيه اسباجيتى ايه رايك


----------



## حسام خالد1 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ياريس هو ده الشغل التمام


----------



## zanitty (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسام خالد1 قال:


> تسلم ياريس هو ده الشغل التمام


سلمك الله من كل سوء


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وأثابك الجنة


----------



## ahmad shaban111 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفرج كربك اللهم فرج كروبنا جميعا


----------



## م. رامي كامل (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود والممزيد من العطاء والله الموفق 
والى الامام


----------



## amr_685 (2 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
بارك الله فيك وفرج كربك اللهم فرج كروبنا جميعا


----------



## amr_685 (2 يناير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## مهندسة سومة (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مستريورك (6 يناير 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


وننتظر المزيد


----------



## pilot_789 (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا اخ زناتي


----------



## messaoudi abderrah (7 يناير 2011)

alah ynawar alik


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 يناير 2011)

إلى صانع هذا البرنامج
أقدم لك إعجابى الشخصي وتقديري الخالص 
ومع أننى محترف فيجوال بيزك وفلاش فإننى لم أنجز ما أنجزت 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
زادك الله علما وفضلا​


----------



## كرم الحمداني (10 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## mechanic power (15 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
شكرا"


----------



## mechanic power (15 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
شكرا"


----------



## mechanic power (15 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
شكرا


----------



## riyadman (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود ادا كان بالامكان كتب في التبريد و التكييفfroid et climatisation


----------



## A HASSAN (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moza_moza (16 يناير 2011)

جارى التحميل 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## dj hossine (20 يناير 2011)

Merci mon cher ami sur ce merveilleux avantage, je ne sais pas comment vous remercier pour votre intérêt et que le forum vous n'avez pas omis de remercier Merci Telmni


----------



## م/محمدحماد (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eehaboo (21 يناير 2011)

يا جماعة في جماعة في المنتدى وزنهم دهب


----------



## محمد حميضة (23 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا اخي و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ETWERI (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير ياخينا في الله وجعله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس احمد الربي (26 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*

اللهم لا تدع له هما الا ازلته ولا كربا الا فرجته و دينا الا قضيته ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا والاخرة الا اعطيته بحق محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين شكرا يا هندسة:14:


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (26 يناير 2011)

يا سلام عليك يا زانيتي. اسطوانة ممتازة 

وفعلاً الأرجنتين بدون زانيتي (ولا حاجة)


----------



## elkashif2010 (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## عليمى حسين (27 يناير 2011)

اللهم اجعل كل من قدم عملا او علما لوجة اللة تعالى ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتة وان فك كربة ،،،،،،،،،،، امين يارب العالمين هدانا وهداكم اللة


----------



## محمود33 (31 يناير 2011)

في ملحوظة كيف فتح الملفات من البرامج


----------



## Jassim.26 (31 يناير 2011)

بما إني عضو جديد حبيت أشكرك ع الجهد الرائع والله يعطيك ألف عافيه


----------



## ahmedhamdy (2 فبراير 2011)

thanx alot my dear brother>
,may ALLAH bless u all


----------



## zanaty2010 (3 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخى بس للاسف الجزء الثانى من الميديا فير مش شغال ممكن تعد رفعه


----------



## mr_ahmed2406 (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكور كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Beeiiko (6 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## تأبط مفاعلا (6 فبراير 2011)

مثل الاخ Zannity مثل المطر اينما حل نفع فجزاه الله خيرا على هذه الجهد


----------



## محمد ابوالنجا (8 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد ابوالنجا (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## ahmad0x9 (8 فبراير 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## هوزحطيكلمن (10 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم لما ترجون فيه كل خير


----------



## المارد الجبار (16 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## حمزةعمار (17 فبراير 2011)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير شربك (17 فبراير 2011)

أحس عندما أقرأ اسمك أخي أحمد 
أن العلم يتدفق علينا 
ولاالجامعات العملاقة 
أنت عملاق صديقي
بارك الله بك


----------



## ziadkhpa1972 (21 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر وشكر لك يا محترم


----------



## nofal (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محاد (23 فبراير 2011)

سلام عليكم
كيف احمل البرنامج


----------



## عادل الأمين (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## magdyy1973 (1 مارس 2011)

مشكور و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_tohame (6 مارس 2011)

بس كبير جدا التحميل مهندسنا دي كدة حوالي 0.5g


----------



## عمر ودكي (11 مارس 2011)

الاخوة المهندسين لكم مني اطيب وابرك التحايا وشكرا علي مواضيعكم الجميلة التي اضافت لي الكثير لكم العتبه


----------



## ميكانيكي - (11 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووور وفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد خالد على يعقو (18 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يتقبل منك وفرج الله عليك


----------



## av.eng.sameer (20 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
بدنا نهضة اسلامية عربية حقيقية


----------



## مسلم يوسف (20 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## طه النوح (21 مارس 2011)

اذا ممكن اي كتاب او محاضرات حديثة حول المكييفات والثلاجات وعطلاتها وكيفية علا جه وارساله على البريد الالكتروني: [email protected] وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (23 مارس 2011)

حقيقي بارك الله فيكم والله طول مانتوا موجودين لسه الدنيا بخير


----------



## حفيد الطائي (26 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## M.Ghareb (26 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (27 مارس 2011)

*يا جدعان حد يلحقنى الاسطوانة مش عايزة تتفك عندى بقالى فترة على الموضوع دة ورحت برضة على جهاز تانى ادانى نفس الرسالة وانا بفك الضغط *


----------



## صلاح1411 (1 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا هندسه


----------



## ziadzh (1 أبريل 2011)

ألف شكر لك اخي الكرم ... وفقك الله


----------



## بُلو (6 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم مجهود متعوب علية


----------



## mzinalabdin (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا مشترك جديد حاولت تحميل السي دي المعروض في الأعلى ولم اتمكن كيف لي ان احمله ارجو المساعده ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## م.احمد الراوي (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز وانشاء الله لك الاجر والثواب نشر هذا العلم


----------



## كلوب ميد (20 أبريل 2011)

اية ياساتذة دة انا مش قادر احمل حاجة لية حد يقلى السبب بس ويريحنى انا حجن


----------



## youssefsamir (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا 
بس فيه استفسار انا حملتهم على الجهاز وبعدين فكيت ضغط واحد منهم وبعدين بشغل الاوتورن مش راضي بيظهرلي رساله مفاداها runtime


----------



## عادل محيمدان (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alalamehbant (29 أبريل 2011)

مشكور تم التحميل وربنا يوفق فى الباقى


----------



## @[email protected] (3 مايو 2011)

شباب المصرين هم المثل الأعلى للوطن العربي
،،هذه شهادة من شاب سعودي طموح،،


----------



## mohamed alhmad (4 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اشرف تيكنو (10 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين بس لو ممكن اريد كتب عربيه عن غرف التجميد


----------



## أبوصاصا (16 مايو 2011)

تحيا مصر حره مستقله


----------



## خالد صابر محمد (18 مايو 2011)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## eng_mun3m (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عامر (22 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام عمار (22 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mg_hany (25 مايو 2011)

اخى العزيز يوجد عندى مشكلة فى الثلاجة ايديل 360 نوفروست الفريزر لايجمد ودرجة الحرارة فى الكبينة


----------



## hikal007 (30 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## amirhelmy (11 يونيو 2011)

بجد ماشاء الله اسطوانه اكتر من رائعة جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## ماجد عكين (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووور اخي الدال على الخير كفاعلة


----------



## م محمدعمران (13 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك جارى التحميل


----------



## emad hossien (13 يونيو 2011)

_شكرا لييييييييك_

_تسلم يا بطل _

_جزاك الله كل الخييييير_
​


----------



## abdelrahim (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed samy (17 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مجدى فادى (19 يونيو 2011)

ربنا اهدى بعض المصرين ---البلطجية---- وشكرا لادارة الموقع


----------



## عبدو عبدو (23 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## رجل الصناعة (24 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yassin albasha (27 يونيو 2011)

جعل الله ما قدمته في ميزان حسناتك
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## boughe12 (28 يونيو 2011)

شكر لك أخي جاري التحميل


----------



## Ademe (1 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم و زادكم علما و نورا


----------



## مريم هاشم (6 يوليو 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي وفك الله كربك وكربجمبع المسلمين انشاء الله


----------



## مصطفى عسران (23 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابراهيم ال خليل (2 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله الف خير على المجهود الجميل


----------



## الهاشمي كريم (3 أغسطس 2011)

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يفرج الله كربنا وكربك وكرب كل مكروب من امة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم , اللهم آمين .


----------



## م ذوالفقار (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م ذوالفقار (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م ذوالفقار (4 أغسطس 2011)

نتظر منك المزيد


----------



## م ذوالفقار (4 أغسطس 2011)

انا محتاج قوانين حساب الكبلري تيوب


----------



## م ذوالفقار (4 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن حد يساعدني في ايجاد القوانين الخاصة في الكبلري تيوب


----------



## AR.H.ALI (6 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك .............


----------



## sniper6887 (14 أغسطس 2011)

allah ynawrek ya zayen


----------



## senan85 (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## walaa 2011 (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ..........................جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*يامسهل الحال يارب*


----------



## المهندس الأول 1 (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا يا مهندس


----------



## المهندس الروبى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور
جــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا
وفرج الله كربك وكرب المسلمين​


----------



## العباس الصادق (6 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## محمد صلاح بكرى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد رجب هاشم (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششكررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمدشيلر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور
جــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا
وفرج الله كربك وكرب المسلمين​


----------



## dlear2011 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلاااااا


----------



## dlear2011 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

تعيش يا وردة


----------



## omar khattab (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف شكر


----------



## dlear2011 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس250 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا باشا:75::20::56::84::16:


----------



## mohamed.geology (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكوووووووووووور
سيتم التحميل بإذن الله 
وربنا يعطيك كل ما تتمني


----------



## م محمدعمران (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## mechano (29 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك اخونا ... ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ali_engineer88 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mustafatel (29 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ghost man (31 يناير 2012)

*:7: جزاك الله خير*


----------



## drmady (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم وهجرب واقول لك


----------



## ايفن84 (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخيررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kokohamo2003 (4 مارس 2012)

اسطوانه جامده 
*تسلم ايدك*


----------



## zezo220 (5 مارس 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## تامر النجار (5 مارس 2012)

مجهود رائع


----------



## محمد بن غريب السيد (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (25 ديسمبر 2014)

مممكن لو سمحتم يتم رفع الإسطوانة مرة اخري ... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (27 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 ديسمبر 2014)

مممكن لو سمحتم يتم رفع الإسطوانة مرة اخري ... 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (28 ديسمبر 2014)

ياريت يادكتور حد يرفعلنا الإسطوانة تاني ... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## lliano (28 ديسمبر 2014)

الملف مش موجود نرجو منك رفعة مرة ثانية


----------



## eng.hamadaa (28 ديسمبر 2014)

اضم صوتي للدكتور صبري ونتمى رفع الاسطوانة مرة ثانية لان الروابط لاتعمل
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## zanitty (29 ديسمبر 2014)

للاسف انا فقدت الاسطوانه الاصليه 
لو حد عنده رابط ممكن يرفعه لنا و لو محدش عنده نسخه منها يبقى حضطر احذف الموضوع


----------

